# Laptop für WoW



## kingrool (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo
könnt ihr mir ein Laptop emphehlen, wo WoW
auch flüssig läuft, hab leider nich so die Ahnung davon.
Der Preis sollte max. 500Euro sein.

spiel WoW auf ein rechner will den Laptop für mein kleinen bruder holen^^


----------



## Mungamau (19. Januar 2010)

Da gibt es genügend, musst mal bei deinem Händler Deines Vertrauens nachfragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (19. Januar 2010)

Habe einen von Expert für 555 Euro von der Marke Comaq (Tochter von HP) da läuft es aus mittlerer Grafik flüssig und läd auch einiger maßen fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar, 25er Raids stocken nen bisschen aber auch Dala verkraftet er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich such mal den link raus, dann kannste bei den "Innereien" gucken ^^ 

Edit:
So, ist zwar nicht genau meiner aber so in etwa 
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/de/de/ho/WF25a/321957-321957-3329742-89318-89318-3944778.html


----------



## dustail (19. Januar 2010)

kriegst mittlerweile so billig das zeugs, 4gb ram, ne ati hd 3200 drinne usw... für 499 letzens in real gewesen hehe


----------



## Mungamau (19. Januar 2010)

Real... Das hält aber dann genaulange wie das Gemüse ^^


----------



## X-orzist (19. Januar 2010)

kingrool schrieb:


> Hallo
> könnt ihr mir ein Laptop emphehlen, wo WoW
> auch flüssig läuft, hab leider nich so die Ahnung davon.
> Der Preis sollte max. 500Euro sein.
> ...



ein Notebook für max 500 Euro und darauf dann WoW spielen.

Raten würde ich dir dazu nicht - denn in 25iger Raid´s wirst du da nicht sehr viel freude haben. Denn eines haben diesen Notebooks alle gemeinsam, eine verbaute Graphikkarte die man gewiss nicht als spieletauglich bezeichnen darf.


----------



## Bellthane (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab für meinen Laptop 700 Euro bezahlt und da läuft Wow auf Ultra fast überall flüssig. Außer bei Ony spackt der Rechner ein bisschen rum, liegt wohl an den vielen AE-Effekten. Würde dir da glatt notebooksbilliger.de empfehlen. Gute Notebooks kriegst du wirklich nirgends billiger.

Guckst du zb hier: ASUS X5DAD. Auf dem sollte Wow eig. auf mittleren Einstellung mit 60 FPS laufen.


----------



## Treefolk (19. Januar 2010)

Schau mal auf http://www.notebookcheck.com/ da vergleichen Sie Notbook Hardware mit Desktop PC Hardware. Auch Grafikkarten werden da verglichen, damit man weiß was sich hinter den Mobilenkarten versteckt.


----------



## imbaaapala (19. Januar 2010)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Ich hab für meinen Laptop 700 Euro bezahlt und da läuft Wow auf Ultra fast überall flüssig. Außer bei Ony spackt der Rechner ein bisschen rum, liegt wohl an den vielen AE-Effekten. Würde dir da glatt notebooksbilliger.de empfehlen. Gute Notebooks kriegst du wirklich nirgends billiger.
> 
> Guckst du zb hier: ASUS X5DAD. Auf dem sollte Wow eig. auf mittleren Einstellung mit 60 FPS laufen.



60 FPS die dir nichts bringen da eine flüssige bewegung, so weit ich weiß, schon bei 23 bilder pro sekunde entstehen..


----------



## Leeeeeeeeeeroy! (19. Januar 2010)

ich würd zu mega company oder saturn gehen und mir da nen verkäufer suchen der wow gut kennt oder es evtl sogal selbst spiel der kann dir dabei sicher weiterhelfen... habs genauso gemacht^^ zwar lag die grenze meines geldbeutels etwas höher aber hab nen sehr gutes hp-notebook für 700€ bekommen und ich kann mich nich begklagen.. gut die festplatte könnte größer sein aber von der leistung her echt nichts auszusetzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (19. Januar 2010)

Hab für meinen vor zwei Jahren fast tausend Euro hingelegt und das Zocken auf der Kiste ist eher ein Krampf. 25er Raids mit 3-5FPS stinken ganz schön zum Himmel. Bin froh, dass ich endlich anständigen Rechner hab, der tausendmal besser läuft und sogar weniger gekostet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Kay, zugegebenermaßen, das Ding war auch nie zum Zocken gedacht, eher im gegenteil - ich tus trotzdem! xD)
Aber normales Zocken geht auf dem Notebook sogar einigermaßen anständig und angenehm, wenn man nix besseres gewohnt ist. xD
Aber das mit den ~500 Öro als Grenze würd ich mir nochmal überlegen, vorallem bei nem Notebook. Für das Geld kriegt man nämlich auch nen sehr guten Desktop-Rechner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (20. Januar 2010)

Wenn es nur ums Questen und Dungeonbesuche geht kann ich das R520 von Samsung empfehlen. Man muss zwar auf die Schatten verzichten aber sonst läuft alles bestens. Ist im Handel meist um die magischen 599,- zu haben. Man kann sogar HdRO darauf spielen, nur habe ich da leider nie so richtig einen flüssigen Spielablauf hinbekommen. ^^

Ich glaube allerdings das man bei diesem Notebook ohne Aero-Oberfläche und vorallem mit Windows 7 noch einiges an Leistung rauskitzeln kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorlh (20. Januar 2010)

Also ich spiele im moment auch auf meinem Laptop, den ich mir vor knapp einem Jahr für 499 € bei Ebay gekauft habe. Und ich muss sagen bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Ok ich sage es mal so in Raids( Endcontent ), Stadtraids oder so kann es schon ärgerlich werden, wenn du das bisschen später reagierst oder du nicht dein volles DPS fahren kannst, aber auch ich spiele im Endcontent als Heiler/Dmg und ziehe mein bestes aus dem Laptop. 
Also es ist möglich für 500 Euro einen lappy zu keufen für WoW.


----------



## Resch (20. Januar 2010)

Für 629 bekommst bei Notebooksbilliger z.B das Toshiba L500-131. Mit dem kannst du auch 25er Raids mit 40+Frames auf Mittel-Hoch zocken.

PS: Alles unter der 4650 (Graka) kannste zum zocken vergessen


----------



## nalcarya (20. Januar 2010)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> 60 FPS die dir nichts bringen da eine flüssige bewegung, so weit ich weiß, schon bei 23 bilder pro sekunde entstehen..


Naja die Bewegung entseht genau genommen nciht, sondern dein Auge nimmt es als Bewegung wahr *haarspalt* :>

Das ist dann inidviduell bei jedem wieder etwas anders in welchen Bereichen man noch ruckeln oder stocken wahrnehmen kann, ich z.B. bekomme bei ~25 FPS nach ner Weile Kopfschmerzen ohne bewusst was störendes wahrzunehmen. 

Aber zum Thema: es sollte nicht alllzu schwer sein ein entsprechendes Notebook zu finden. Ich hab ein recht neues Studio 15 von Dell, das hat mich dank einer Aktion (die Dell scheinbar ziemlich oft veranstaltet) 650 gekostet und ist für WoW top. Ohne das optionale HD-Display wäre es auch noch günstiger gewesen.
Bei Dell bekommt man zudem einen wirklich super guten Kundenservice, das ist nämlich nicht der erste Rechner den ich dort gekauft habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten einfach mal die Aldi/Lidl/sonstwas Angebote im Auge behalten und die Spezifikationen anschauen. Findest du bestimmt auch was .)


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Januar 2010)

Haben uns vor Weihnachten den Acer Aspire 8730 zugelegt. Wirklich tolles Teil mit mehr als genug Power für WoW und alle aktuellen Sachen. Nicht der billigste auf dem Markt, aber für 799 &#8364; auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert!!


----------



## Nebola (20. Januar 2010)

Leeeeeeeeeeroy! schrieb:


> ich würd zu mega company oder saturn gehen und mir da nen verkäufer suchen der wow gut kennt oder es evtl sogal selbst spiel der kann dir dabei sicher weiterhelfen... habs genauso gemacht^^ zwar lag die grenze meines geldbeutels etwas höher aber hab nen sehr gutes hp-notebook für 700€ bekommen und ich kann mich nich begklagen.. gut die festplatte könnte größer sein aber von der leistung her echt nichts auszusetzen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha Fail.

Niemals nen Laptop bei Saturn, Mediamarkt oder ähnlichen kack Läden kaufen.


----------



## Nostromoss (20. Januar 2010)

> Niemals nen Laptop bei Saturn, Mediamarkt oder ähnlichen kack Läden kaufen.



ich sage es mal so, wenn media markt und saturn als Händler dastehen ohne vorwissen ein Fehlgriff. 

Ich selber kaufe meine Laptops ausschließlich bei der MegaCompany
a) Fachwissen der Verkäufer ist vorhanden ( zumindest bei meinem Stammladen ^^)
b) lässt es sich handeln
c) eine sogenannte Wertgarantie für nahe zu alle Geräte ( auch fremdgekaufte Laptops) die auch die reperatur bezahlt wenn dir mal das Laptop runter Fällt.... muss aber jeder selber wisen ^^

ich kann nur so viel zu Laptos sagen:
Mein erstes vor 4 Jahren war schon Wow Fähig in MIttleren Detail Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Typ genau weiß ich nicht mehr aber es ist einfach bei zuviel GRafikleistung ausgestiegen.
Meine Freundn hatte sich ein Toschiba Sattalite gekauft gehabt , schönes Notebook wow Fähig auch bis mittel bei 25er Raids kein mItkommen möglich gewesen, grafikkarte zu schwach, auch bremsten die Systemprogramme das system stark
Ich hatte mir dann nen neues Notbook 2008 geholt nen Compaq Presario CQ70-130 EG ein Schönes Notebook 25er RAids möglich aber fps bei Bossfights mit vielen Casteffekten nur 4-8 fps Kostenpunkt 599 Euro
Neues Notebook kam dann dann im laufe des letzten Jehres meine Freundin ein Samsung SE11 H für 899€ Lässt sich wow Im Max details spielen und bringt bei Aufwenigen 25er Raidboss kämpfen so an die 25 FPS
Da das Compaq kein GTA 4 laufen lässt hab ich mir dann auch ein neues Notebook geholt und habe nun auch ein Samsung Aura- R720 muss sagen hammerteil, Prozi ist etwas Kleiner als bei Meiner Kleinen aber sonst durchweg 30 FPS bei starken gemetzel in 1k Winter auf dem Innenhof. War aber auch 699 Euro
Zur wahl standen aber da nen Acer Aspire, ein Hp und der Samsung, dank smartphone une einen Intel Promoter vor ort war die wahl schnell getroffen. Ach jau nd gta4 in Max Details sieht geil aus und flüssig auch ^^

also meine Meinung dazu geb lieber etwas mehr Geld aus als deine 500€ erkundige dich und gehe dann in den Laden und Handel deu weißt ja was du willst.


----------



## Resch (20. Januar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Haha Fail.
> 
> Niemals nen Laptop bei Saturn, Mediamarkt oder ähnlichen kack Läden kaufen.



Im Falle von DesktopPc's würd ich dir da recht geben, aber nicht bei Notebooks.
Falls dirs noch nicht aufgefallen ist sind sogut wie alle Notebooks "Fertig PCs", mal die Clevo Modelle/Dell ... ausgenommen.

Die bei MM bekommen zwar ab und zu mal Sondereditionen, aber im großen und ganzen haben sie das selbe Sortiment wie du es im Inet findest.

Wenn du z.B. im Internet ein Notbookbericht zum Samsung E272 suchst wirst du feststellen, dass es beim Test mit Top P/L Verhältnis abschneidet. Willst es dir aber nicht im Inet bestellen, weil du lieber Garantieansprüche vor Ort klärst. Gehst halt zum MediaMarkt und kaufst dir da das baugleiche R720. Bezahlst zwar etwas mehr hast aber nicht so viel Probleme bei Garantieansprüchen. Nichts desto trotz handelt es sich um das gleiche gute Notebook. 

Man muss nur Ahnung haben, wenn man sich was im MM kauft sonst wird man nämlich ganz schnell verarscht bzw. falsch beraten weil manche von MM kaum ahnung haben.


----------

